# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box: Huawei-G7206 and more than 25 other models

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Infinity-Box: Huawei-G7206 and more than 25 other models* 
   .Huawei-G7206 model  supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)   .Micromax-X11i model included in list
.Micromax-X50 model included in  list
.Micromax-X112 model included in list
.Micromax-X117 model included  in list
.Micromax-X200 model included in list
.Micromax-X210 model  included in list
.Micromax-X222 model included in list
.Micromax-X226  model included in list
.Micromax-X230 model included in  list
.Micromax-X261 model included in list
.Micromax-X262 model included  in list
.Micromax-X263 model included in list
.Micromax-X270 model  included in list
.Micromax-X285 model included in list
.Micromax-X330  model included in list
.Micromax-X361 model included in  list
.Micromax-X370 model included in list
.Micromax-X395 model included  in list
.Micromax-X450 model included in list
.Micromax-X485 model  included in list
.Micromax-X505 model included in list
.Micromax-X560  model included in list
.Nexian-NX-G868 model included in  list
.Djuice-Shake model included in list
.Orinoquia-G6600 model included  in list
.Spice-M6363 model included in list
.Lenovo-S62 model included in  list
.security area repair improved (41 new firmwares supported)
.firmware  database updated  *Infinity-Box 7 (seven) years (2005 -  2011) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several  thousands brands/models* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

